# Select, Select +, and Select Executive Packets 2014



## Acela150 (Feb 14, 2014)

Who has received their packet with cards and any paper coupons for those who made select for CA.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 15, 2014)

I received my Select Plus packet yesterday (2/14) with my 2014 card. I did not receive paper coupons, but did receive information on how to redeem on-line upgrades, etc.


----------



## amamba (Feb 15, 2014)

The paper coupons are only for Club Acela access I believe (so only Select members will get them).

No kits here yet - I'm S and my H is S+.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my SE packet yesterday. It said that the coupons would be available online March 1.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 15, 2014)

amamba said:


> The paper coupons are only for Club Acela access I believe (so only Select members will get them).
> 
> No kits here yet - I'm S and my H is S+.


That's correct, paper coupons for Select members only. Those paper coupons will be for the lounges. Although I'm super bummed that we're only getting 2 upgrades this year. But it's better then 0 upgrades! 

Misty posted a picture of her new S + card yesterday on Facebook which led to the topic.

Last year I was one of the last on AU to get my packet and my parents house is 10 Minutes away from where they send them from.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my packet today as well.


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Feb 22, 2014)

I received my Select Executive package last week with the new card. There was information in the package stating that the upgrades and companion coupons would be available on-line on 3/1/2014.


----------



## saturn04 (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope mine comes soon!!


----------



## amamba (Feb 22, 2014)

still no S package for me. My H got his S+ packet, though.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 22, 2014)

Got my Select Packet today in the Snail Mail! (A nice Birthday Surprise!)


----------



## saturn04 (Feb 24, 2014)

My Amtrak Select package came today!


----------



## KayBee (Feb 24, 2014)

My S+ showed up on the 19th.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 24, 2014)

Got mine last week.


----------



## BCL (Feb 27, 2014)

Just found it this morning, although I'm not sure when it arrived. My wife typically handles the mail, and she doesn't always know if something is important or just junk mail. The glossy envelope that the packet comes in looks a lot like a solicitation for a credit card. She just put it aside.

So I opened it and found my card. I then put it aside and was going to take it with me. However, the card seemed to have fallen out. My wife called me about something. I took the time to ask if she saw the card and she says it was on the ground. I don't think they used much of that cement to secure it to the notice.

So what to do with the ClubAcela passes? Last year we were in NYC and could have used them. I'm kind of here on the West Coast where the chance to use them is limited. Maybe LAUS?


----------



## BLOND37 (Feb 27, 2014)

i might as well chime in here too LOL.. got my select packet this week with my 2014 card..got 2 paper coupons for club acela and it said to log on to age site on 3/1.. can we say server crash from web traffic LOL..


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 27, 2014)

I got my Select yesterday. They did a good job with the packet this year seeing that most coupons are eCoupons.


----------



## amamba (Feb 28, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> I got my Select yesterday. They did a good job with the packet this year seeing that most coupons are eCoupons.


 the e coupons are nice but I'm still irritated by losing one of the select upgrades and one of the club acela passes.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 1, 2014)

can't say i am impressed with e coupon.. call me old fashioned but i like the way they did it in past years.


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 1, 2014)

I requalified for Select+ for 2014 and got my welcome packet a few weeks ago. I just logged onto AmtrakGuestRewards.com/Coupons to try and confirm that my eCoupons have shown up and get:



> MY COUPONS
> 
> No free trips or coupons available at this time.


First day teething I guess!


----------



## siberianmo (Mar 1, 2014)

Adding my two-cents:

My Select-Plus packet arrived on Valentines Day (ain't that sweet?!) . . . Within it was my membership card along with instructions on how to print One-Class Upgrades (04) and Companion Coupons (02). That's it! Guess the luggage tags of days gone by are gone-zo.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 1, 2014)

SubwayNut said:


> I requalified for Select+ for 2014 and got my welcome packet a few weeks ago. I just logged onto AmtrakGuestRewards.com/Coupons to try and confirm that my eCoupons have shown up and get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i will be no help but try to follow directions on the insert.. i had that issue too.. it is a little confusing


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 1, 2014)

i assume all this is a cost saving measure??


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 1, 2014)

I fully followed the instructions in the packet!

I will give it a week and will then call if I don't see anything (don't have any Acela Express trips or trips I'm planning to book in the immediate future with my coupons).


----------



## AlanB (Mar 1, 2014)

BLOND37 said:


> i assume all this is a cost saving measure??


Sure, it might save Amtrak a few bucks.

But this is about convenience for the member. You no longer have to visit with an agent to get your tickets now. You just call up, give them the voucher number, and you have a new eTicket. This IMHO is huge for the members.

No lines, no coupons to present, just pure convenience for the customer. A win-win for everyone!


----------



## amamba (Mar 1, 2014)

AlanB said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > i assume all this is a cost saving measure??
> ...


 I'm not sure how getting one less upgrade coupon is a win for select members.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 1, 2014)

amamba said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > BLOND37 said:
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 1, 2014)

Just checked AGR again, My coupons are now there, under a new tab that says "exclusive benefits" on my home screen.


----------

